# Removing flocking



## bowinchester (Aug 31, 2008)

Some of my decoys are getting a little beat up and the flocking is starting to wear off the heads. I have the flocking, a couple adhesives I want to try out and a pretty good idea how to do everything once I'm ready to put the flock on but I can't find any info about how to get the existing flocking off. I have tried sand paper, steel wool, and scotch pads. All kind of worked but very slowly. I have searched a couple different forums and site but all I can find is directions on how to apply not remove.


----------



## tsj (Jul 22, 2006)

dont know if this will work but try a wire wheel in a drill. i would watch the speed to keep from getting the plastic to hot. good luck


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

media blaster or sand blaster?


----------



## liljoe (Jan 25, 2008)

I have had good luck by just taking a brush and get any/all loose flocking off and then just reflocking right over the top of the existing flocking. I see no reason to take something off that is on really good.


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Soak the heads in hot water for about a half hour, then hit them with a wire brush. Worked well for me when i turned some deadly honker heads into snows a couple years ago.


----------



## zekezoe (Oct 2, 2009)

dump some laquer thinner on them, wait a minute and hit them with a wire brush.


----------



## tka250 (Sep 24, 2009)

Just touch up the spots that are really bad or go over the flocking that is there, you don't need to remove it. I bought a flocking kit that recommended that.


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

tka250 said:


> Just touch up the spots that are really bad or go over the flocking that is there, you don't need to remove it. I bought a flocking kit that recommended that.


Yupp, you shouldn't need to take it off. Just fill in the bare spots with the flocking kit you have and you should be good to go! I did this with all of mine and you can't tell the difference once the new flocking gets in the elements for a hunt or two. You can even go over the existing flocking some and it won't hurt anything. Just from my experience with flocking decoys.


----------

